# I want to build a system, into an empty XBOX360 case. Is it possible?



## SaiZo (Nov 19, 2012)

As title says, and what I would like to know: Is it possible to modify the XBOX 360 case so it could fit say an mATX motherboard inside it?

I do have an empty XBOX 360 case (not slim), even the strange looking "dual" fan.
Also, I have an empty NES case..


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking at youtube vids would sugest its possible but i have no idea where you would start.


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 19, 2012)

The biggest problem is the PSU, what do you have in mind for this "rig"? [Gaming, MediaPC]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your best option is to run the PSU externally, and I am doubting a full size GPU would fit. What is this PC going to be used for? If its a media center style then I would recommend a 5800K APU and 8GB DDR3 low profile. also use a 2.5 SSD and mount a custom DVD-RW. Its do able but def the PSU will have to be outside. I have seen pretty powerful PSU's like a standard Xbox 360 PSU being used on a ATX motherboard but would do some research on that.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 19, 2012)

yes its possible also with ps3 fat, but no discrete GPU only integrated so a 5800K or similar like brandon said


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes. Go with an mini ITX board, A10-5800K as suggested, and get a slim PSU in the 300W range. It should fit into the case with little issue. The problem will be proper cooling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes. Go with an mini ITX board, A10-5800K as suggested, and get a slim PSU in the 300W range. It should fit into the case with little issue. The problem will be proper cooling.



Be cool to mount a H60/80 on the back of the case and the pump should set inside nicely due to the lower profile design.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a similar project:  http://www.acidmods.com/forum/index.php?topic=37926.0


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, thanks everyone!

This is what I need to get it running:
Motherboard: ASUS F2A85-M Pro
CPU: A10-5800K Black Edition
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM 4GB * 2 DDR3
HDD: Kingston 120GB SSDNow V+200 (2.5")
Optical drive: Sony-NEC-Optiarc SNO BR Combo

*PSU* This was a bit tricky, so a friend of mine who is a trained and certified electrician looked at the XBOX and said he could 'build' me a PSU for it. The parts will be bought from Elfa Distrelec, and tested before installation.

The "rig" is mainly for entertainment, like a media PC.

About cooling the entire thing, I was thinking myself of watercooling since everything would rather crowded in the box itself.

This is nothing I'm going to build today or tomorrow, but something to do when I have looked it over completely. Because when I start - there is no going back..


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice xbox Media PC.
when you finish it post some pictures of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you still have the original xbox PSU? If so you can pickup a picoPSU adaptor and use the connection of the XBOX motherboard to make it look original but have a PC inside. Below is some links that will help you out

http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey...an XBox worth a shit for gaming!

Cool project, man.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do you still have the original xbox PSU? If so you can pickup a picoPSU adaptor and use the connection of the XBOX motherboard to make it look original but have a PC inside. Below is some links that will help you out
> 
> http://www.mini-box.com/picoPSU-160-XT
> 
> ...



Nope, I do not have the original xbox PSU, got this one stripped of the internals, in other words - empty.


----------



## ricerfuel (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice idea


----------

